# Contrabass trombone demo "Magnificent Journey"



## Guy Bacos (May 3, 2011)

This (standard download) demo is dedicated to the big daddy of the trombone family: the *contrabass trombone*, it can go as low as the lowest note on the piano, although I didn't go that low in this demo. I also wanted to show its higher register as you can hear in the opening.

Magnificent Journey

Comments are welcomed.

Guy


----------



## germancomponist (May 3, 2011)

A very interesting composition, Guy. I like it!

If I had to mix this, I would add a ducking delay especially at the slower parts. This can add a lot of deepness and would be very ok for this composition, I think. But sure, this is only a suggestion from me.


----------



## synergy543 (May 3, 2011)

A stunningly beautiful piece! It gives me tingles on my arm listening. And from samples? No, I think a lot of your emotion is coming through in the performance and composition despite the samples. Such great use of expressive dynamics and very nice compositional arch with a very effective little recap. 

This really highlights for me how inspirational samples can be for composing. Was this the case or not? Would you have written this at a desk with only pencil and paper?


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 3, 2011)

Thanks Gunther and Greg very much! I had to dig deeper in this one cause my first version sounded like crap, took an extra day to make it better, glad to hear these comments!


----------



## Andy B (May 4, 2011)

Another great piece Guy. Lovely writing and I hardly winced at the samples - which is saying something for me. :D 

Andy.


----------



## lux (May 4, 2011)

yes, this is very nice

Luca


----------



## Scrianinoff (May 4, 2011)

VSL is very lucky to have you making such wonderful pieces for them. You really mastered the art of playing these virtual instruments in a musical way. Your demos are making clear what is musically possible with sampled instruments and with vsl in particular. To my ears your demos are much better than the average of the demos that can be found on the vsl site, both compositionally and sonically. It were mostly your posts that inspired me to start dabbling with virtual orchestration, and I am sure I'm not the only one. Thank you for that, it's a lot of fun, incredibly difficult at times too, but still a lot of fun. Thanks for all your music! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 4, 2011)

Thank you Andy, Lux and Scrianinoff!

Scrianinoff, how can I comment on that without blushing? :oops: So I'll just say, I truly appreciate your post!


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Allegra!


----------



## Casey Edwards (May 13, 2011)

Wow man!! I'm very impressed with this demo. I already know you can pull off a good virtual demo, but the composition alone in this piece is really kick ass. Kept my attention the whole time and I just thought it was fantastic writing for both instruments. Congrats for sure on this one!


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Casey, I appreciate that very much!


----------



## Steve Martin (May 15, 2011)

Hi Guy,

Thanks for posting this demo to share with us. This sounds pretty amazing! 

I like your mix a lot here. Just out of curiousity, what reverb are you using here?

Thanks if you can let me know!


best,

Steve :D


----------



## Steve Martin (May 17, 2011)

Hi Guy,


Thanks for your reply.

That will be great! 


best,

Steve :D


----------

